# Silverdollar fish balloon eyes!



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

Hi everyone! I have an adult size silverdollar fish whose eyes are ballooning! I don't think it is pop eye because his eyes are not protruding out, it looks like clear skin ballooning over his eyes, baggy looking. He acts normal, like not sick. He is eating and swimming normally. I was wondering if anyone knows if this is normal or what? I'm not sure. The balloons seem to have gotten a little bit smaller since last week. But they're still there.....wierd huh? Its been that way for about a week!


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

This could be a bacteria infection brought on by dirty water. Try extensive water changes (20-30%) over the next few days. Make sure you don't have a high ph (>7.5) and hard water, Silver Dollars don't like that..


----------

